# creaky brompton



## velocidad (11 Jul 2008)

just bought a second hand brompton, one of the two speed, flat bar, sporty numbers. i like the ride it gives, but not the noise it makes!
i know some noise is coming from the folding pedal and some from the derailleur. but there are also other creaks and squeaks that i can't find the source of. overall the noises are enough to make people turn to see what it is! (no need for a bell on my brompton ) it's driving me potty
anyone know if this is just how bromptons sound, or is there something i can do?
many thanks,

velocidad


----------



## mickle (11 Jul 2008)

What is the frequency? In time with the pedals, in time with the wheel or in time with a whole rotation of the chain? It should be easy to sort; apply lube until it shuts up, they shouldn't squeak.


----------



## velocidad (11 Jul 2008)

frequency?.....lol, not sure about that, but somewhere in the range of 50 to 15,000 hertz ;-)

it's the sounds that i don't think are associated with the drive-train that are bothering me really. that crappy derailleur thing with those poxy jockey wheels is always going to make some noise i think. the folding pedal i can hear is creaky (which may get replaced anyway). but there is something up at the front end that's creaky. i've checked the obvious like mudguard stays being loose, any binding of the guards or brakes but all seems ok.

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## Old Walrus (17 Jul 2008)

Try lubing the brake/gear cables, that was the cause of a very niggling noise on mine.


----------



## simon l& and a half (18 Jul 2008)

mine creaked from new. They're creaky bikes. Give yourself points for not having laid out 850 sovs


----------



## mickle (18 Jul 2008)

Bromptons shouldn't creak. We have 22 examples which don't.

Bring it to our workshop in York Velocicad, we're an authorized Brompton service provider, I am confident we can shut the bastard up.


----------



## hubgearfreak (18 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> Bring it to our workshop in York . . . I am confident we can shut the bastard up.




can i bring my mrs.?


----------



## ChrisKH (18 Jul 2008)

This is a timely post. My green L6 Brompton never creaked and then 9 months ago developed a slight creak and I took it into the LBS to be on the safeside and they said they couldn't hear it (deaf buggers). The main chain drive cog (whaddya call it?) was replaced a year ago and I wonder if it is related. It's now getting worse, only creaks when the crank/pedal is at the bottom of the downstroke and never when I am not seated, i.e. if I get out of the saddle (which is rare on a Brommie). It doesn't help that I'm partially deaf as well, which isn't helping diagnostics. If only I was near York.


----------



## spandex (18 Jul 2008)

Is there play in the rear cogs?


----------



## velocidad (18 Jul 2008)

i have resolved some of the noises, but some still persist. still loving the bike though  if i can't sort it i'll bring it to show you mickle, cheers!

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## ChrisKH (21 Jul 2008)

I managed to resolve mine by doing a thorough lube session last night. Took the seat and seat post apart, cleaned up lubed, WD40'd (as appropriate) and no creak today. I also changed the folding pedal to a standard one as this was creaking a bit.


----------

